# Sparrow is sick



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

I raised a sparrow. It's 5 or 6 weeks old and this morning it's sitting on the bottom of the cage and it's feathers are ruffled. I don'ty know what's wrong. Marie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Marie

We need a few more details before any help can be provided.

First off though, I would put the sparrow on a heating pad to sustain its warmth.

Some questions.

What have you been feeding him?
Is he eating seed on his own?
What do the poops look like?
Are you able to weigh him?
How has he been acting until you found him like this?
Do you have access to any medicine? If so, what?


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

*sparrow*

Maggie, shortly after I posted the little sparrow died. I was so upset I couldn't get on the computer until now, I thought it was taking seeds but it surely wasn't getting enough. Marie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Marie. 

Please don't assume that it was something that you did or didn't do that caused it to die. Small birds are so much more difficult to raise than pigeons and doves. Their survival rate is reflected in the number of eggs in each clutch. 

My very first rescue was a starling and he also died at 6weeks, I was devastated. It is amazing how deeply attached you become when you are caring for a little bird.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Marie, I am really sorry to read about the little sparrow dying. The whole point to me is that you tried to help him and not all of them make it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Marie, I'm sorry to hear about your little sparrow and know how you feel.
We do the best we can even though sometimes it isn't meant to be. Thanks 
for helping the birds in your area.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Marie, I know how heart broken you are over the death of the baby sparrow. I wish it could have turned out differently. You are very compassionate and kind toward our fellow creatures and I thank you on their behalf. Thank you from me as well.


----------

